# DNP as a treatment?



## jimvsmij (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok, I’m new here and I’m not the typical kind of guy that is registered to this website.  I’m 41 and not a body builder.  I am interested in DNP, not for its weight loss, but for its ability to increase my body temp and make me sweat.  Hear me out.  Here is my situation.  I have been diagnosed cholinergic urticaria.  What this means is when I first break out in a sweat, even a slight sweat, I break out in hives.  I get bumps everywhere and my skin turns blotchy red and the itching is intolerable.   Now the key is in the transition into sweating, stopping it or getting past it so that I am sweating.  It is like I have a swarm of  bees  above me all the time that  descend and attack me.  If I can stop the transition into sweating with my water bottle it will stop the reaction, or if I start doing push-ups I can cross the transition into sweating at stop the allergic attack.  I get an allergic attack at least 2 times a day.  This has really affected my quality of life because I cannot use my water bottle or push-ups for any occasion.  Last year I went on a trip to a place that was really hot.  I was sweating the whole time that I was there.  Aside from when I got off the plane, I did not have my allergic reaction once the whole time there.  You cannot imagine how happy you get when the swarm of bees that you live with is no longer hovering over you ready to attack.  So I have been reading and I found DNP.  I’m thinking, what if I took just enough to keep me sweating at a low level so that I can remain reaction free like I was when I was on vacation last year?  Does anyone have any thoughts if this might work for me or know anyone who has used it for cholinergic urticaria with success?  Oh yeah, forgot to mention.  My doctor has prescribed me anabolic steroids to try and suppress my immune response but so far it doesn't help that much.  He is now talking about giving me organ transplant drugs to really suppress my immune system but I do not want to go down that path because of the side effects.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow... thats a hell of a situation you are in.

Dnp isn't a long term solution IMO. The lethargy at 250mg is pretty tough. You can feel fine one minute and then have a sip of juice or a cracker and suddenly your temp spikes and you would break out.

You would likely suffer from some sort of malnutrition if used long term.


----------



## jimvsmij (Feb 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wow... thats a hell of a situation you are in.


Yeah, if I didn't have my beautiful daughter I probably would have walked out the the desert and shot myself.  
So my theory that I could have a constant low dose and keep a non-stop low level sweat going like I had when I was on vacation is false?


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 26, 2014)

I think just based off of what you said about your daughter and how you feel towards life... It is better to consult with your doctor. Do the research. Present said research to the guy you happen to trust to practice medicine on you. 

Better to do the leg work on this one then to rely on the opinions of those on the internet.

I sensed a bit of depression in what you wrote as well.

Goodluck. I don't think you will find it dnp. Try a milder thermo to test your theory ... if you must.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 26, 2014)

Having just run DNP at both 250 and 500, I would support what PoB and SuperBane have said. DNP doesn't seem like a viable long-term solution to your problem. The lethargy, the digestive issues, not how you want to live and perhaps not even much of an improvement over where you are today. 

Stick with your Doc on this one, IMO.

Good luck, Mate. Stay strong for your daughter.


----------



## jimvsmij (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks guys for the feedback.  I will keep researching.  The doctor did have a third option which was to try a drug off label which has has some good results in people with my condition.  The problem is that it is a brand new drug and since it is being used off label the insurance wont cover it.  Maybe I'll be at a position someday where I can afford the $2000 per month for the injections.  In the mean time i'll keep looking for alternatives to that and the organ transplant drugs.


----------

